# Wow look at all this Eos add on stuff



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

there's all kinds of Eos stuff here, "individual" door sills for $175, $4000 xenon headlight retrofits, different interior trim kits. have a look. Anybody know about this company?
http://vw.oempl.us/index.php?c...1eefb

There's seat drawers...











_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 7:23 PM 8-6-2006_


----------



## Furiator (Jan 20, 2001)

They even have aspherical mirrors... This site has most of the mods I put on my passat for the Eos... Now I really want an Eos.
I am still going to wait until the V6 is introduced before taking a serious look.


----------



## Furiator (Jan 20, 2001)

Look at this link:
http://vw.oempl.us/product_inf...1eefb
Is that true you have to hold the button to lower the top under normal conditions?


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Wow look at all this Eos add on stuff (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

We were going to make a post about this, but somebody found us out!
Many of the products are interchangable with the other Mk5 cars, but there are also lots of unique items and Eos-only color options. It took a lot of digging to get these, so please enjoy them!








I am always looking for more parts to offer on these cars, so please inquire if you have other OEM goodies you'd like to see. We are adding new products all the time, so bookmark http://eos.oempl.us and check back!


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Furiator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Furiator* »_Look at this link:
Is that true you have to hold the button to lower the top under normal conditions?

Yes. You also have to hold the button the raise the top.


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Wow look at all this Eos add on stuff (OEMpl.us)*

Just wondering OEMpl.us, do you ship to the UK and is the one touch roof module easy to fit?


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Wow look at all this Eos add on stuff (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_Buying parts after the fact is always more expensive. If I subract the cost of the lights that come with the car, it would be a lot cheaper. Unfortunately, I cannot take your lights back and give them to VW to lower the price.








Another good example would be wheels and other option packages. If you take a wheel upgrade, it might be $500-1000, but buying them from the parts department is 2-3x more, right?

I fully understand the pricing of parts and that you are trying to make a fair profit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . But a $4000 HID package makes the base cost of a 2.0T with the sport package and the parking assist come out to a total of $39105. The base price of a 3.2 with the sport package and the hi-tech pkg (HIDs and parking assist) is $38,900 - $205 less, 2 more cylinders and 50 more horses. 


_Modified by owr084 at 9:03 AM 8-9-2006_


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Wow look at all this Eos add on stuff (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swordfish1* »_Just wondering OEMpl.us, do you ship to the UK and is the one touch roof module easy to fit?

Hi Dave. We have not received our modules yet, so I am not sure about the difficulty of installation. Looking at the harness, I cannot imagine that it will require a Masters in Electrical Engineering or anything...







If you want to be the guinea pig, I am happy to work with you.

_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_I fully understand the pricing of parts and that you are trying to make a fair profit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . But a $4000 HID package makes the base cost of a 2.0T with the sport package and the parking assist come out to a total of $39105. The base price of a 3.2 with the sport package and the hi-tech pkg (HIDs and parking assist) is $38,900 - $205 less, 2 more cylinders and 50 more horses.

I understand your logic Richard, but I am constrained by how much I have to pay for these bloody things from VW. If they were only $350/side plus the controller and a harness, I would happily sell them for the $1,100 you mention above. 
The problem lies with the supplier of the parts and not myself. I simply take my cost, convert it to USD and add shipping and markup. I am actually adding less than my normal margin on these to soften the price a bit. If the calculation came out to $1,500 or $2,000, I think I could sell some. Unfortunately it does not. 
Bottom line: Please don't pin the high price on me! I have no control over it and am just trying to provide quality modifications to the enthusiast community.
BTW - Here is a pic just to keep everyone (including myself) drooling for these...


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Wow look at all this Eos add on stuff (OEMpl.us)*

Hey, I'm glad that you guys are out the door first with the actual bi-xenon headlight set that come on the 3.2 (optional) here, and as coming out first, you've got every right to charge what you do, I know that similar systems for other cars MB for example cost that much as well, its just a case of we know the price difference for the factory (granted they buy or manufacture in bulk, greatly reducing there cost )...I'm just saying IMHO $4000 is alot, maybe its time to organize a group buy?


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Wow look at all this Eos add on stuff (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_
I understand your logic Richard, but I am constrained by how much I have to pay for these bloody things from VW. If they were only $350/side plus the controller and a harness, I would happily sell them for the $1,100 you mention above. 
The problem lies with the supplier of the parts and not myself. I simply take my cost, convert it to USD and add shipping and markup. I am actually adding less than my normal margin on these to soften the price a bit. If the calculation came out to $1,500 or $2,000, I think I could sell some. Unfortunately it does not. 
Bottom line: Please don't pin the high price on me! I have no control over it and am just trying to provide quality modifications to the enthusiast community.

I'm not trying to blame you.







You are not in the business of selling parts at a loss. At this point, since I have not ordered my EOS yet, if I really wanted the HIDs, I would order a 3.2 with them rather than mess with installing them on a 2.0T and I would save ~$200 to boot







And someone who does not want to wait for a 3.2 and wants a 2.0T now, may want the HIDs and is willing to pay the price. More power to them.
But, when I do finally sort out the finances and order one, I will definitely be looking at your accessories, particularly the hands free switch for the roof.


----------



## OSCHNAP (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Wow look at all this Eos add on stuff (OEMpl.us)*

Think the wife and I will be in the market soon, and heres a photoshoped pic for even more drool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







I love photoshop


_Modified by OSCHNAP at 1:52 AM 8-12-2006_


----------



## davidg (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Wow look at all this Eos add on stuff (OSCHNAP)*

The pic looks great lowered






















Same as ours , silver, red leather, chicago's ,,, cant wait now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Wow look at all this Eos add on stuff (davidg)*

I've also just read that J E Design can upgrade the 2.0tfsi to 244bhp!!
I keep spinning the wheels with only 200bhp, so the extra 44 should be fun


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Wow look at all this Eos add on stuff (OEMpl.us)*

Any indication that a remote roof opening kit will become available as is now available for the Mercedes SLK? Mercedes offers that feature from the factory as an upgrade which uses the key and an infrared connection. However the aftermarket has now made available at least two competing kits that do the same thing but use some other type of signal that allows the owner to open and close the roof from a greater distance. It has been a hot seller and I believe the price is in the neighborhood of $450 without installation.


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: Wow look at all this Eos add on stuff (swordfish1)*

Actually, I read in a magazine that chip tuning is quite detrimental for turbos and TDI as it often results in higher exhaust temperatures that can reduce the turbo's durability and burn out the particulate filter on the diesels. As a non-tech, I don't know if the info is true or bull, but maybe you'd want to know.


----------



## sp_wh (Dec 2, 2005)

Have you seen these?







:


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (dqcvdtpda)*

We just added under-seat storage drawers back to the website. They will fit cars without powered lower seats and we have quantities coming this month in all Eos colors.


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*

How about DSG replacement knobs?
PLEASE!!!!!!!


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (notawagon)*

Like what, a wood one or ??


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Wow look at all this Eos add on stuff (fleuger99)*

I agree that these should at least be optional on the 2.0T and just make them standard on the 3.2(what used to be called the GLX trim in VW speak), and before you go running off to Volvo, the xenons (non steerable) are a $700 option. and you can still get a nearly fully loaded Vr6 for the base price of the C70.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_Like what, a wood one or ??

The DSG knob out of the Mk5 R32 or GTI is what we all want. The Eos' T-handle is a little 1980's. Actually somebody does need to come up with a higher end piece for upscale cars like the Eos. There is an Audi A3 S-tronic knob thats round, but its got the side thumb button and it looks chintzy.











_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 7:29 AM 8-23-2006_


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Wow look at all this Eos add on stuff (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_and before you go running off to Volvo, the xenons (non steerable) are a $700 option. 
and you can still get a nearly fully loaded Vr6 for the base price of the C70.

Where do you see Xenons for $700? I have a pricing guide and there is no mention of it unless you're getting the 3.2 V6 model? I feel if I need to cross the $37K threshhold then I'm moving uptown to the C70. I think it is better looking with the roof up compared to the Eos. It also has tons of standard features not offered as options even versus the Eos. Also, If I do OSD with the C70 I get a great free trip to Sweden to pick it up. 
That being said, I've driven both and really liked the Eos but VW also needs to offer competitive features against the competition and for the price they're asking, I don't think they're being realistic. Fire away people


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Wow look at all this Eos add on stuff (fleuger99)*

Is there any chance of getting under the seat storage for powered seats? I haven't actually looked under the seat to see how much room is down there. Since I'll have to store my usual driving crap so that it doesn't blow away, i would hope that there are nifty little pockets everywhere or atleast the ability to add them as aftermarket accessories. I would love to see another picture of the aftermarket dash pocket, preferably open so I can see what kind of space I'll actually be getting for 50 bucks. Also, I'm gonna have to jump on the better shift handle band wagon for DSG.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Wow look at all this Eos add on stuff (aflaedge)*

Hello Chris,
The storage drawers sit pretty tight against the bottom of the seat. We have installed them on non-power and partial-power (back only) seats, but not on full power. I think you'll see there is almost no space under there.








Here is an 'open' picture of the dash cubby. This is a Jetta, so the colors will be off. Concept is the same!


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*

Since I am getting a sport package with moonrock grey interior, I want a DSG replacement knob that looks like the one in the GTI or R32.
I hate the lawyer-friendly side push button. I believe the DSG feature should be highlighted, not hidden, especially on sport package cars.
One comparison of the GTI/R32 DSG knobs and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (notawagon)*

I don't blame you for the button.
Here are the pics I was hoping to post yesterday. This is a B7 Audi S4 knob I imported for a customer in Grey Birch...


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*

Thanks very much for this. Not bad except for the wood.....
Now if that came in Black leather or something more "technical" and sporty looking, I would like it. Will that fit the Eos now?
Although it still has the push button, it's better than the "librarian" T-handle shape.
I wonder how many people who get the non-sport package cars that do not come with the paddles will ever use the DSG shift feature? They'll probably just leave it in "drive".


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (notawagon)*

Any word on coming up with the GTI/R32 DSG knob?








There also was a Golfish version seen in the 30th anniversary GTI design study, for those interested in flaunting the golf ball, which would be different from taunting the golf ball.


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Aftermarket Links (What's available?)*

Was just curious if anyone knew of any links to aftermarket parts for the Eos. I'm particularly interested in : clear reflectors for the front fender (US spec Eos), smoked or clear tail-light assembly w/ or w/out fog light, tasteful rear wings (ideally that wouldn't affect the warranty.
This is the only one I've found. http://vw.oempl.us/index.php?c...1eefb


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket Links (Grafixx101)*

I think that a clear reflector (rather than the orange colour reflector that is supplied with the car) might not comply with the FMVSS for exterior lighting.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket Links (Grafixx101)*

Apropos of your desire for a rear wing - keep in mind that the radio antennas are embedded underneath the top of the trunk lid, and one of the antennas makes kind of a 'circle tour' all around the edge of the lid... so, installing a wing might have a undesirable effect on radio reception.
Michael


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Aftermarket Links (Grafixx101)*

http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...=2.0T 
http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/catalog/frame_bottom.php 
http://www.patrickaccessories.com/vwEOS.asp 
Those, along with oempl.us are all I've found so far...oh and TM tuning isn't strictly Eos, but they do have a bunch of MkV stuff that will work on the Eos.


_Modified by gilesrulz at 8:33 PM 11-13-2006_


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Aftermarket Links (PanEuropean)*

What about a clear reflector with an orange bulb?


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Wow look at all this Eos add on stuff (fleuger99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fleuger99* »_
Where do you see Xenons for $700? I have a pricing guide and there is no mention of it unless you're getting the 3.2 V6 model? 

$700 dollar option on the Volvo C70. as in they aren't standard fare with them either...

_Quote, originally posted by *fleuger99* »_
I feel if I need to cross the $37K threshhold then I'm moving uptown to the C70. I think it is better looking with the roof up compared to the Eos. It also has tons of standard features not offered as options even versus the Eos. Also, If I do OSD with the C70 I get a great free trip to Sweden to pick it up. 

 
I honestly do not see the tons of Standard features not offered on the Eos, and I hope you aren't exactly going by the VWs site either, as they compare the 2.0T without any options (@$29K+ BTW) to a $39K C70...
if you want the base C70, you can option out a similar 2.0T EOS for much less, or for the same price you can get into a nicely optioned 3.2 which you would need to spend $9-10k more on the C70 to get similar options... 
None of the other European convertibles (hardtop or otherwise) offer what you can get in the Eos at the competitors base price ($39K)


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Wow look at all this Eos add on stuff (gizmopop)*

Please correct me if I'm wrong, I think I saw the HID lights as a 1100 pound option on 2.0T cars in the UK. 


_Modified by vweosdriver at 11:36 AM 11-14-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket Links (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_What about a clear reflector with an orange bulb?

Sure, no problem at all. The safety specification (FMVSS) doesn't care what the lamp assembly looks like when it is *not *illuminated (flashing), the only thing that matters is that when the turn signal is flashing, it emits a yellow light (or, for rear turn signals in North America, a red or yellow light).
I have seen some pretty God-awful turn signal lenses on MK II Golfs that appear green, purple, pink, etc. when not in operation, but still emit a yellow light when activated. Along a similar line, some of the BMW and Lexus products sold in the past few years have clear lenses, clear reflectors, and bulbs that have a dichroic appearance when they are turned off - but they still emit a yellow light when turned on.
What you *don't *want to have, under any circumstances, is a white light coming from a turn signal. That is illegal in all 50 states and all 12 provinces. In Europe, it would get you pulled off the road 'on the spot'.
Michael


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Aftermarket Links (PanEuropean)*

I think you and I are discussing two different lights. There is the turn signal indicator on the bottom of the side mirrors which is clear with an orange bulb. There is also an orange side light between the front wheels and the main headlight assembly. These are orange all the time. What I believe the majority of the people posting about this subject would like to see is to have those become either clear or smoked with perhaps a different bulb. Since it never flashes as far as i can tell I'm sure it could be just about any color but whatever the case may be it is an eyesore on an otherwise beautifully crafted body.


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Aftermarket Links (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_I think you and I are discussing two different lights. There is the turn signal indicator on the bottom of the side mirrors which is clear with an orange bulb. There is also an orange side light between the front wheels and the main headlight assembly. These are orange all the time. What I believe the majority of the people posting about this subject would like to see is to have those become either clear or smoked with perhaps a different bulb. Since it never flashes as far as i can tell I'm sure it could be just about any color but whatever the case may be it is an eyesore on an otherwise beautifully crafted body.

There are actually *3* [2 turn-signal indicators (1 on side-mirror and 1 in actual headlight assembly + side (orange) reflector/running light]. I was hoping for a new clear/smoked reflector to replace the "orange" reflector that is yes, on the front fender near the tires. Thanks for clarifying it however, I think a few were confused.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket Links (Grafixx101)*

*Archival Note:* Related discussion - Orange Indicator Replacement


----------



## ladyof thelake (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Wow look at all this Eos add on stuff (fleuger99)*

If you're back to comparing the Eos with the C70, IMO the ride on the C70 was terrible! The C70 does not have the sunroof feature, and in a Silver C70 you are stuck with an awful monochromatic grey interior! Yuck! Our money went to VW for the Eos. Still the best buy for the outfitting and features! LOVE that sunroof!!!!!


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Aftermarket Links (aflaedge)*

If you don't want the orange reflector/side marker light you probably can get away with the the clear if you use an amber bulb. Using a smoked cover or any other color bulb might get you pulled over by a non understanding police officer. My son was ticketed for having green bulbs in the side markers/reflectors. Was written up as illegal modification to safety equipment.


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_We just added under-seat storage drawers back to the website. They will fit cars without powered lower seats and we have quantities coming this month in all Eos colors.

I ordered the underseat drawers and they arrived today. Yeah! Just one problem - the didn't come with any installation instructions. It did come with screws and a couple of odd-shaped parts. And it sure doesn't seem obvious how to install. In fact, I am wondering if I have to remove my seat "cushion"...?
Is there a PDF or a link to a web page that has install instructions? Thanks!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (jnhashmi)*

Hi Jason:
I can give you some general instructions that are derived from what I learned doing similar work on the Phaeton (see here: Retrofitting Keyless Start to a North American Phaeton), but I have never done anything like this with an Eos, so you really need to carry out your own due diligence and not take my suggestions as Gospel.
The bad news is that you will likely need to remove the passenger seat from the car... well, not entirely remove it (schlep it out of the vehicle), but remove the bolts that hold it to the floor, so you can tilt it back as shown in the photo of a Phaeton seat below (hence the reference to the thread about retrofitting the start button). I have posted some illustrations below that will (hopefully) match your car.
There are four bolts that hold the seat attached to the seat guide rails in the floor. Remove those bolts by following this process:
*1)* Position the seat as far forward as possible, then remove the two aft bolts - numbers 3 and 4 in the seat illustration below.
*2)* Position the seat as far aft as possible, then remove the two forward bolts - numbers 1 and 2 in the seat illustration below.
Now, here is where things get dicey. You will see a wire - item 6 in the illustration below, and most likely it will be yellow, or covered in yellow tape - going into the little trap-door that is identified as item 5. You need to determine if you can tip the seat aft sufficiently to install your under-seat drawer without disconnecting that wire. If the answer is yes, you can get enough room to work without disconnecting the wire, then great, go ahead and install the parts as shown below.
However... if the wire is not long enough to allow you to tip the seat back and do the work without disconnecting the wire... now you have to do quite a bit more work. The first thing you have to do is disconnect the battery. You can disconnect an airbag wire from a Volkswagen and the car will never know it if the battery is disconnected first. But, if you disconnect an airbag wire whilst the battery is still connected, the airbag controller will generate a fault code, and you will have to take your car to the VW dealer to get the fault code cleared - not to mention that it is not best practice to disconnect or re-connect airbag wires when there is power on the circuit.
So, if you have any doubts at all about being able to do the whole job without disconnecting, tugging, or otherwise distressing that airbag wire, find the battery on the car (I have no idea where it is) and disconnect the ground cable of the battery. Physically move the ground cable away from the battery, and tape it up or put the cut-off end of a plastic water bottle over it so it doesn't spring back and re-connect by itself. Make sure that the car ignition system is turned off (i.e no key in the ignition) before you disconnect the battery, and don't put a key in the ignition until you are finished everything and have re-connected the battery.
Then, disconnect that airbag cable. Now you can lay the seat back, as you see in the Phaeton picture below.
At this point, you are ready to attach the underseat tray. To do that, you need to perform the following steps:
*3)* Remove the plastic trim strip that surrounds the lower front of the seat. I'm not sure exactly how to do this - there are probably a few Torx fasteners visible from under the seat that hold the trim strip in place.
*4) *Install the tray that the drawer slides into (item 5 in the tray illustration) to the base of the seat by attaching the three bolts (item 4). The torque value on these three bolts is 2 N·m, which is barely finger-tight.
*5)* Install the single bolt (item 3 in the tray illustration) and also torque it to 2 N·m.
*6)* Slide the drawer itself (item 2 in the tray illustration) into the drawer tray that you just installed, and make sure it operates freely.
*7)* Re-install the lower front trim molding that you removed in step 3) above, all the while praying that the same front trim molding is used on seats with and without sliding drawers.








At this point, if you previously unplugged the airbag wire, plug it back in.
*8)* Re-install the four bolts that hold the seat in place - these being the bolts that you removed in steps 1) and 2). The torque value for these bolts is 40 N·m. Because these are safety-related fasteners (the seat serves to restrain the passenger in the event of a front or side impact), it is important that you use a torque wrench when re-installing them. Also, be aware that if there is any damage to the threads of these four bolts, you need to buy a new bolt. Don't try to force a damaged bolt into one of the holes, or you will then need to buy a whole new seat retaining frame (seriously expensive). It is interesting to note that with Phaetons, we are not allowed to re-use these bolts, but there is no such prohibition against re-use for the Eos. 
*9)* If you did disconnect the battery, now go to wherever the battery is and re-connect it. There is a torque value for the battery connection, but I don't recall offhand what it is. It is about 'medium-tight' - not super muscle-busting tight.
Your car will likely be a bit confused once you re-connect the battery. You will need to re-adapt certain powered functions, such as power windows, the steering wheel angle sensor, and so forth. I'll make a post elsewhere detailing how to re-adapt windows. For steering angle sensors, normally you just drive the car straight ahead for about 15 meters and the car figures things out on its own. If your car is a slow learner, try driving it slowly in a figure-eight pattern in a local mall parking lot.
Again - this is the best info I can give you based on the research I have done, but, you have to do your own fact-checking to make sure it is correct. You may want to ask one of the techs at your VW dealership if there are any other Eos-specific issues that need to be addressed following disconnection of the battery... like that fancy roof, for example.
Michael
*How you want to tip the seat back so you can install the tray* (Phaeton shown, same idea for an Eos)
_Life is simplest if you do *NOT* disconnect the airbag wire... assuming the wire is long enough to allow you to tip the seat like this._








*Seat Illustration*
_for steps 1) and 2). This shows the left seat, the right seat will probably be a mirror image._

*Tray Illustration*

*Parts Diagram (just in case it helps)*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Jason:
See this post for window basic settings if you have to disconnect the battery. If your window 'express up' and 'express down' features still work after disconnecting and reconnecting the battery, then it is possible you might not have to do the basic settings - I can't say for sure, I'm not sufficiently familiar with the Eos. But, if the express up and down functions don't work, that is a dead giveaway that basic settings (adaptation, in the case of other VW models) need to be done.
Here's the link: TB: Phantom operation of Eos front windows (TB 64-06-10).
Michael


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

That is excellent information. Thank you. I think I will see what I can do tipping the seat back without tugging at the wire. I'm not comfortable disconnecting the battery in this car! I think I'll need to get one of those snaking screwdrivers for tight spaces. I'm hoping the bolts I can get in doing it that way are enough to hold it in without rattling. I'm still not sure what the odd shaped bracket and pins are for.
Thanks for the detailed notes.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (jnhashmi)*

*Archival Note:* Related discussion, about the possibility of fitting an under-seat storage drawer to an Eos equipped with power seats: seat drawer under passenger seat
Michael


----------



## rdbic (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: (notawagon)b7 audi s4 grey birch dsg shift knob*

That is just beautiful and exactley what i need for my eos sport dsg. Does it fit the eos and how much? Thanks, rdbic.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (notawagon)b7 audi s4 grey birch dsg shift knob (rdbic)*

Hi Robert:
Welcome to the forum. If your Eos Sport DSG has a power seat on the passenger side, the under-seat storage bin may not fit. See the message directly above your question (two posts up) for more information.
Michael


----------



## rdbic (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I'm new here so am not sure of what i'm doing. I would like to know if the b7 audi s4 shift knob would fit the eos dsg and what the cost is, thanks again. I really have learned alot here .


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Aftermarket Links (gilesrulz)*

Great resources - thank you!


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

I'm with WolfsburgerMitFries. This knob is great. It would look way better than the factory Eos knob. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

Unfortunately, converting a side-button shift knob into a front-button shift knob requires the kind of surgery to your transmission that only the most gung-ho would be willing to attempt.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (gilesrulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilesrulz* »_Unfortunately, converting a side-button shift knob into a front-button shift knob requires the kind of surgery to your transmission that only the most gung-ho would be willing to attempt.


Really? I haven't taken a look at the inner workings of the VW side-button shifter, but the Subaru's side-button could be switched to any kind of button location you can dream of just about. Once you take off the knob the shaft looks like a tube with a button poking out of the top. The button on the knob had a wedge on it so that when you pushed the button in the wedge would move across the top of the button on the shaft. As the wedge got thicker the button was depressed. So you could position that button anywhere on the top hemisphere of the knob and only have to change the slope of the wedge. However, the subaru shifter knob only required the removal of one set screw to dissassemble the contraption. I haven't a clue how to remove the knob on the Eos.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (aflaedge)*

Really.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2940255


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (gilesrulz)*

oooh now that's nice. So vw puts a slot in there eh? That will complicate things. I guess not all DSG's are made the same if there is a directional slot on the shaft. the picture of the desired knob must mate with a shaft that has the slot pointed towards the radio rather than pointed towards the driver. I've never driven a Right Hand Drive car but I guess the slot has to be on the opposite side. I've seen somewhere, perhaps only for the manual, a complete swap for the shifter, knob, boot, and lower housing. Could we perhaps go that route? Heck , I would even go for keeping the side button as long as the knob didn't look like a T. Having a flush mounted button on the side rather than the front is still pretty awesome in my mind.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (aflaedge)*

WRT to Right Hand Drive.. They don't reverse everything typically.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_WRT to Right Hand Drive.. They don't reverse everything typically.

Correct. Truth is, there is no need to change anything other than the location of the button on the shift lever cover (from left to right side). On cars that have the button on the side of the shift lever grip, there will be a slot in the mechanism that runs perpendicular to the front/rear axis of the car. This means that the mechanism in the slot can be lifted up either from the right side or the left side - it really makes no difference.
For cars that have a push-button at the front of the shift lever - hey, there is no difference between a LHD or RHD car, the front is the front on both.
Michael


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

For instance, the layout of the Gate is not reversed on an MT, not is the location of the parking / hand brake. Occasionally, even after 17 years in the US, and only when I am very, very tired at the end of a long journey, I will still find my left hand in the door pocket trying to set the parking brake...











_Modified by mark_d_drake at 10:35 AM 12-22-2006_


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_

Your car will likely be a bit confused .......... If your car is a slow learner, try driving it slowly in a figure-eight pattern in a local mall parking lot.
Again - this is the best info I can give you based on the research I have done, but, you have to do your own fact-checking to make sure it is correct. You may want to ask one of the techs at your VW dealership if there are any other Eos-specific issues that need to be addressed following disconnection of the battery... like that fancy roof, for example.


hopefully I will not be confused when the time comes for this project thanks to your post














-----instructions saved ---not just the pictures/diagrams:laugh: 

........just need the car......done but not on the boat yet!!!!!!!!
Jean


_Modified by PanEuropean at 11:25 PM 12-23-2006_


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (just-jean)*

I just installed the underseat storage WITHOUT removing or unbolting the seat. It wasn't easy. There were no install instructions that came with the storage unit, so I only had the diagram that was posted here. Actually, those didn't really help at all, as it just isn't clear to me what goes where from the diagram.
The drawer is in there solid, despite the fact that I had four unused parts: That "L" shaped bracket, two pins, and one screw were all unused. (Even looking at the drawing posted I have no idea what the bracket and pins are for.)
So I just installed one bolt/screw of my own at the end of the plastic piece that skirts the seat (after discarding the metal tab thing that came attached to the storage unit), and used two bolts that came with the storage unit to screw it to the metal underside of the seat using one of those flexible screwdrivers you can find at an autoparts store (not a hardware store.)


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (jnhashmi)*

i am assuming you mean piece #23 and 24.......--looks like a support to keep the seat from squishing the drawer and making it hard to open if someone is sitting in the seat.....
will have to see them once I get them..... 
thanks, Jean


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (jnhashmi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jnhashmi* »_...I had four unused parts: That "L" shaped bracket, two pins, and one screw were all unused. (Even looking at the drawing posted I have no idea what the bracket and pins are for.)


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_...I am assuming you mean pieces #23 and 24...

Jason, Jean:
I am going to guess that the L shaped bracket and what appears to be a pop rivet that goes with it are there to support the aft end of the drawer slide. When the drawer itself is stowed (closed), there will be some weight placed on the aft end of the support. I think that bracket is probably fairly important - without it, the aft end of the drawer / drawer support assembly could sag downwards when the drawer is closed, and possibly foul on the carpet. By itself, this may not be a problem, but if someone attempts to move the seat assembly backwards, then the drawer support could be broken off due to the fouling.
VW is generally quite economical in their component design. By this I mean they don't include any parts in an assembly that are not essential to the proper function of the assembly. For this reason, I would be a bit concerned about not having installed that L shaped support.
Michael


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (jnhashmi)*

Jason,
Does the storage bin interfere with the hight adjustment at all?
Thanks,
JJ


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (Canadian Lurker)*

I haven't tried to adjust the height much on the passenger side since I installed the storage unit. But I am surprised at how much room there still is under the storage unit. You would think that it goes all the way down to the floor, but it doesn't. So I think that it wouldn't interfere much with the height adjustment.
I will keep an eye out for any problems with stress on the storage unit per Michael's comments above. It is in there quite solid, though, with just the parts that I used. I am disappointed that there were no install instructions in the box of a item that cost almost $100. But maybe that is par for the course?


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Aftermarket Links (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_What about a clear reflector with an orange bulb?

Has anyone run across this part yet? I want to get rid of that orange front reflector ASAP!!!!!!


----------

